# 96161



## Billing2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello,

Help!! I'm in Pediatric office- billing 96161 for 2wks & 2mos, we are billing it along with Well child visit (99391).  Our usual combination codes is 99391 & 96161.  But when there's a vaccine, we would append 33 & 25 mod on Well & Edinburg survey (99391-3325, 96161-25, vaccines & 99460)  so the Well visit & 96161 (Edinburg survey) will not bundle to the vaccine administration.
From January 2017, we did not have any problem getting reimbursed from our commercial payers; starting April 2017, 96161 (with or without modifier) are being denied as "Procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing".  
Anyone out there billing it differently? If so, I appreciate your feedback.  Thank you!


----------

